# Bilder nahtlos übereinander



## Nitrozwei (30. April 2004)

Hallo


kann mir jemand von euch sagen, wie ich 2 Bilder nahtlos übereinander platzieren kann? Bringe das irgendwie nicht fertig, es entsteht immer eine kleine Lücke dazwischen..


Vielen Dank und Grüsse

Pascal


----------



## Martys (30. April 2004)

Du meinst wohl nebeneinander, oder? 

Außerdem wäre ein wenig Code nicht schlecht.


----------



## Nitrozwei (30. April 2004)

Salü

Nein ich meine schon übereinander, ich möchte ein Menü mit Bildern auf der oberen und der linken Seite der Homepage machen. Nun soll das Bild auf der linken unteren Seite nahtlos an das obere Bild kommen. Ich habe die Bilder ganz normal mit dem img tag eingebunden, ohne spezielle tags. Leider entsteht da immer eine kleine Lücke zwischen den Bildern...







Vielen Dank und Grüsse

Pascal


----------



## Nitrozwei (30. April 2004)

*Sorry für den Amateur, habs gepackt*

Sorry für den Amateur, habs gepackt


----------



## aquasonic (30. April 2004)

Wie kann eine "Lücke" "zwischen" den Bildern entstehen wenn sie übereinander sind?


----------



## Nitrozwei (30. April 2004)

*?*

Keine Ahnung wie ich das fertig gebracht hatte, da war einfach so ein Spalt zwischen den Bildern, hatte aber keine Tabelle oder so. Da habe ich im GoLive nach einer Einstellung für diesen Unterbruch gesucht und plötzlich war der Spalt weg...


----------



## aquasonic (30. April 2004)

Ich meinte nicht wie du das gemacht hast sondern wie das aussehen kann?Ein Spalt auf einer 2D Ebene zwischen 2 Bildern welche übereinander liegen...Aber egal...


----------



## IndoorJo (30. April 2004)

Hast Du keinen Link für uns, damit wir besser erkennen können, was Du meinst? Ich rätsel auch immer noch daran rum, was Du nun wirklich meinst :-(


----------



## Fey (30. April 2004)

Hi,

Ich habe irgendwie das Gefühl, dass *untereinander* hier das richtige Wort ist.

Also:

1. Bild
2. Bild

Gruß,
Melanie


----------



## aquasonic (30. April 2004)

Hm...Ja, somit scheint mir das Ganze auch schon viel logisch


----------



## da_Dj (30. April 2004)

Ja wenn das mit nem wysiwyg Editor machst, ist das normal, dass die verschoben/auseinander stehend plaziert werden. Aber da du das mit dem Umbruch schon hast ... hat sich das ja erledigt


----------

